# Freemax Starre Pure - Mini Review



## boxerulez (2/11/16)

So today I received my Freemax Starre Pure from @Heaven Gifts via DHL as a competition prize,
thought I should start off with a gentle unboxing to show off what it is all
about as I have been enjoying it quite a bit off the bat.

As you can see from the photos, I have recieved the full black and what I like
is that Freemax has not skimped on the blacking out, unlike other black tanks
that feature SS chimneys and other internal parts, everything on this one is black.
































In the box I received a spare glass, 2 coils, 0.25 pre-instelled, and a 0.5ohm in
the packaging. A handsome helping of spare O rings, seem to be 2 of each along
with the user manual.

Build Quality - Cannot fault this tank, all threads are clean and well machined,
never feels as if cross threading is imminent which is handy as you do not want
to struggle with an iffy top cap every time you refill the tank.

Also It seems this tank is Powdercoated and not anodised. How the coating holds
up only time will tell, but it seems to be high quality. Nothing to write home
about but nothing worth lodging a complaint either.

I am currently using the pre-installed coil with my DIY Naartjie/Energy Drink that
I mixed up last night. In comparison to my Limitless RDA, it is spot on in terms
of flavour as well as clouds (Not that this matters much to me) Airflow is somewhat
restricted if you are used to an RDA of RDTA, but the guy going out to buy a sub ohm
tank will be expecting exactly this type of airflow.

The top airflow means no leaky residue on top of mod, which is a plus as I am quite
fed up with my previous sub ohm (Limitless XL) which had a failed design on the bottom
air flow ring in my opinion. 






Off the bat Pros:

Can use your favourite driptip on this, standard 510.
Amazing flavour from the caramic CCC coils.
All black to match a blacked out mod. This is killer in terms of appearence.
Full flavour and clouds for the sub ohm user.
Large capacity tank, with my vaping tendencies, I will refill once a day with this tank.
No overhang on my favourite new mod the Alien on which this tank just looks amazing BTW.
Top filling.

Cons:

Will take a bit of getting used to coming from an RTA with bigger airflow.
Do not see any form of RBA ever becoming available for this tank.

I will also reserve the following post to do a follow up of anything I might have missed or
might have changed my mind about within a week.
Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## boxerulez (2/11/16)

Once again many thanks go out to Christine from @Heaven Gifts for the awesome prize and the quick delivery via DHL, this post is now reserved for the follow up in one week.

Follow up.

So, today i have been with this tank for a week. I have pushed about 14 tanks through it and still no signs of a dry hit nor of coil failure. This is simply incredible, if ONLY it had more airflow, this tank will replace my Ijoy Tornados, alas, I will continue to turn out coils to keep my lungs happy.

I have now passed the tank on to my brother for more strained testing. He vapes on a Koopor Mini at 50 watts and he kills the standard Eleaf/Aspire Triton coils in 2 days flat. He has already been with the tank for 24hours and no issues yet.

He also hopps between flavours and bar 1 or 2 very strong flavours he has tried, the coils to let go of the old flavours quite fast. This is definitely a plus as many vapers starting out can only afford one tank, but they would not want to only vape one juice all day.

Run the tank empty, quick rince and dry and just refill on top of old coil (Obviously I have not washed the coil, just the tank) - within 10 puffs the flavour is changed.

All and all I like this tank, its flavour remails pure and gives decent clouds.

Will update you guys again once my brother has used the tank for a week.

@Heaven Gifts double thumbs up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (2/11/16)

Another con is that it looks like a industrial chimney on top the Alien.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (2/11/16)

I quite like it. No worse than a Griffin in terms of chimney looking. Straight driptips create that look. 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (3/11/16)

I have been using mine (also in black) now for over a month and the black has held up very well, not a scratch. I am not sure about getting a day out of a tank but I can clear a tank in about an hour of vaping with the 0.25ohm coil at 65watts. Another thing I noticed is that the 0.25ohm coils all read around 0.33ohms and I have been through 3 coils now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/11/16)

Clear and concise. Thank you. I enjoyed reading it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (3/11/16)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I have been using mine (also in black) now for over a month and the black has held up very well, not a scratch. I am not sure about getting a day out of a tank but I can clear a tank in about an hour of vaping with the 0.25ohm coil at 65watts. Another thing I noticed is that the 0.25ohm coils all read around 0.33ohms and I have been through 3 coils now.


I have noticed thay it reads around .32 .33 on the Minikin but on the Alien it is always at .26


What mod are you using it on?


Yes I do not chain vape. Short lung hits every 10 to 15minutes.... Oh and I rotate 2 mods with full tanks during the day. Should have been clearer on that.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> I have noticed thay it reads around .32 .33 on the Minikin but on the Alien it is always at .26
> 
> 
> What mod are you using it on?
> ...


Lux but will also try on my Minikin as well.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------

